# Petfinder Find!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would ask about any bad behaviors (chewing on shoes, getting into trash, counter surfing, etc.), and whether he can be trusted in the house alone (or do you plan to crate him during that time?)

Do the doggy introductions in a neutral area whether neither has been before. I always had good success with having the dogs meet each other somewhere (with each on a leash), then the 2 dogs and 2 people going for a walk together. If that went well, we'd make our way home and let the new dog explore the house. I'm sure others on this forum will have more suggestions to offer.

Congratulations on hopefully finding a new brother for Jake!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

When you have the dogs meet sometimes it is best to do it in a neutral place.

As for other questions to ask how about;

Is he food aggressive?

Is he toy aggressive?

How is he around children?

You may want to find out what kind of dog food he is eating now so you can buy the same thing. Even if it not that great of a food you can always switch him over later after he is settled in.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Before you bring him home you might want to ask what he's feeding the golden, you might want to ask for alittle bit of their food or buy the same to not upset his tummy.

I introduced our Puppy to our 8 year old chow/shepard mix, the older one didn't really like Riley at first and was jealous. I suggest to pour the attention on your existing dog when you bring the new one home until they get along.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats and Bless You for the adoption!! I agree with Rob on the food and toy aggresiveness--just so you know if there is anything before an incident.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great advice so far and hope it works out with him and Jake. Good Luck!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I would do the first meeting on neutral ground.. like a dog park.. That would also tell you a lot about his personality.. Best of luck!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there any particular food (human and dog) that gives him an upset stomach?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You mentioned finding the dog on Petfinder. Is he a courtesy post for someone? In a rescue? A shelter?


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Kimm, No he is not from a rescue. They are people who must part with their golden thru circumstances beyond their control and rather than dump him at a shelter, they decided to try and find someone to adopt him themselves first and I only hope that if I was ever in a position like that, that I would have the strength to do what they are doing. I don't believe I saw this posted by someone, but I got the idea to look on petfinder from people on this forum and I thank you all for that. We have talked with them this evening and are picking him up on Thursday. Pictures to follow after that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> Kimm, No he is not from a rescue. They are people who must part with their golden thru circumstances beyond their control and rather than dump him at a shelter, they decided to try and find someone to adopt him themselves first and I only hope that if I was ever in a position like that, that I would have the strength to do what they are doing. I don't believe I saw this posted by someone, but I got the idea to look on petfinder from people on this forum and I thank you all for that. We have talked with them this evening and are picking him up on Thursday. Pictures to follow after that.


Wow! Wonderful news. Make sure you post those photos!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck on Thursday. I hope all works out for everyone invloved.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm sure they will be best friends right away. Both my boys are Petfinder babies!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

How exciting! It's great that you are getting a new buddy for Jake. Hope all goes well with the introductions. :crossfing Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

One more good question, has he been on heartworm preventative? If not, you'll need to have the hw test done and get him on preventative assuming he's heartworm negative.

Congrats!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congratulations!

Can't wait to hear about hear after you pick him up on Thursday.

Glad you are rescuing him, as he could have ended up in a shelter or taking a place in Golden Ret. Rescue, that another Golden Ret. might need!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!! Please post pictures when you get him!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Well what I feared has happened. The owner left me a voice message that I got just when I got home in preparation to go pick up Jakes Playmate. She changed her mind and is going to try and keep him. I can understand how difficult it must be for her, but it sure would of been nice if she would of been completely sure before she put the adds out and basically interviewed everyone. Thanksfully my kids are older and they are upset but more angry than anything.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear this. There's another great dog out there for Jake. It'll just take a bit more time to find him/her.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry this happened to you and your family. I can't even imagine... I'm sure you will find the right pup for your Jake soon enough.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> Well what I feared has happened. The owner left me a voice message that I got just when I got home in preparation to go pick up Jakes Playmate. She changed her mind and is going to try and keep him. I can understand how difficult it must be for her, but it sure would of been nice if she would of been completely sure before she put the adds out and basically interviewed everyone. Thanksfully my kids are older and they are upset but more angry than anything.


Give her a month or two. You may hear from the family again...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Awww... Fozzybear, I'm sorry this happened to you and your family. The right playmate for Jake will come along and bless you for looking on petfinder.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

If you were really serious make sure that she has your contact info when she changes her mind again. Unfortunately that is a women's perogitive. Then move FAST>>>>>>>>>>>>>>. Good luck:crossfing


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

She has all our contact information already, I don't know if she will change her mind. She actually asked us first if we were really serious. I think if she does change her mind she will probably go with the other family that she was going to give him to if we said no. That would probably provide her with less embarasment. We have also decided to register with Golden Retriever Rescue Recourse and try and find jake a playmate that way. I am filling out paperwork now, but I am not sure that I am close enough to them.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

OHH Fozzy I feel so bad for you, but there will be another great golden for you when you least expect it...keep searching for your new furry buddy!!!


----------

